# Offshore Fishing Venice La.



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

Venice, La. Offshore Fishing Report—Super Strike Charters-9/9/2015.


For the past month the offshore fishing has been up and down. Including some very good days, and some fairly tough days. The tuna fishing wasn’t as good as usual, but there were a lot of other species to make up for that. August is one of those months that it can go either way from year to year. The past three years the Tuna fishing has been excellent in August, with a lot of fish being caught. This past August proved to be a bit slower for Tuna than previous years. However, when that happens, you can just about guarantee that September and October will be as good as it gets for catching Yellow fin. They should be showing up in big numbers as we move through September. The deep-water shrimping vessels will be a sure bet this time of the year for catching the larger 150+lb. yellow fin tuna. And the 80+lbers., will primarily be caught around the deep water platforms and the shelf of the Mississippi canyon. The next most targeted fish will be Amberjack and Cobia. September and October are our best months for catching Cobia, great fighting fish, and very good eating. Amberjack are plentiful, the largest caught so far this summer was by Capt. Scott King fishing the Charlton crew, he weighed in at 88lbs. Mangrove Snapper, Grouper, and possibly Mahi Mahi should all be available as well to catch for the next several months. Mahi Mahi are usually gone by this time of the year for the most part, but they are still here now. We have open days in September and October if you want to get out there and catch some fish. Inshore fishing and Lodging is available as well.

Please visit our website for more info. www.superstrikecharters.com

Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
800.318.1720
[email protected]


----------

